

iPhone Battery Drain, dataaccessd, and Calendar.sqlitedb, oh my - davidkhess
http://tech-spelunking.com/home/2012/12/17/iphone-battery-drain-dataaccessd-and-calendarsqlitedb-oh-my.html

======
0x0
Please, sign up on <http://bugreport.apple.com/> and post your report there!
:)

~~~
davidkhess
My login to the Bug Reporter is currently broken but I'll definitely report
it. Thanks!

